# Finished my black rifle



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

It’s not black.
Pretty basic, entry level gun. 
Nothing like the fancy stuff some of you guys have. Just what I wanted.


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Somewhere a lib quivers and sobs.....


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Double post.... oopsie


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

hebegb again said:


> Somewhere a lib quivers and sobs.....


We can only hope!


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Love it! Another great thing about them is with virtually no recoil, the women and kids love to shoot 'em too. Now get to blasting, the nation needs more well regulated militia men.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Catchemall said:


> Love it! Another great thing about them is with virtually no recoil, the women and kids love to shoot 'em too. Now get to blasting, the nation needs more well regulated militia men.


2000 rounds of ammo and 12- 30 round magazines. 
Prolly be buying more ammo as it is still on sale for 30 cents a round and free shipping.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Boardfeet said:


> 2000 rounds of ammo and 12- 30 round magazines.
> Prolly be buying more ammo as it is still on sale for 30 cents a round and free shipping.


:thumbsup: How much ammo is enough? My wife asks that a lot. Every time one of the commies say they're going to come get 'em another real heavy box magically arrives on my doorstep.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

It would have been much safer and made libertards happier ifin it was an AR10!!! Then it would be 5xs less scarier then an AR15...


Everyone should have a few laying around! I bet the market is about to be flooded when VA outlaws em!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Jason said:


> It would have been much safer and made libertards happier ifin it was an AR10!!! Then it would be 5xs less scarier then an AR15...
> 
> 
> Everyone should have a few laying around! I bet the market is about to be flooded when BA outlaws em!



Excuse my ignorance but who's BA?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

H2OMARK said:


> Excuse my ignorance but who's BA?



No ignorance......typo!!!! hahaha Corrected.... VA Virginia!


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Mar 9, 2011)

Been wanting to do this... How much did it cost? Looks Great.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

ONEOLDCHIEF said:


> Been wanting to do this... How much did it cost? Looks Great.


A little over $400.00
Spent that much and more on sights case and ammo.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

ONEOLDCHIEF said:


> Been wanting to do this... How much did it cost? Looks Great.


ARs are really simple and fun to build. Palmetto State Armory has had some real deals in the past and even now have a handful of build kits available. I've bought blem rifle kits from them for $100 off and never could find a blemish. Every household needs a few. The days of cheap ammo may be over for a few weeks until the Kung Flu scare subsides.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Really nice AR14!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------

